# looking for a new boat



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

Have accepted an offer on Niagara 26 Full Tilt 2. LOA 26'8" beam 8'4" disp 4000lbs ballast 1700 fractional rig.

Now looking for something even more fun to sail.Niagara was PHRF 182. Looking 170 or faster and with current market looking for something inexpensive and preferably on a trailer. Needs bunks of some sort and a head as that is requirement in my races which are in a Strait in relatievly open water length 20NM - 50 NM

Current boats considered are Kirby 25, Holland Bombardier 7.6, Olson 25, Olson 30, Evelyn 25, etc.... All are cool boats in their own way. My current crew is 4 persons.

Budget is less than 9000. 

Any thoughts????

Mike


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

> Sharks, Sharks,
> Season Clearance. #169 Hinterhoeller equipped requires work, as is $1,500. #841 Hinterhoeller requires work and some fittings. Has folding steel cradle $2,000. CL Sailboat. Fort Erie, ON.
> 
> (905) 894-2233
> ...


These are fun...


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

mikehoyt said:


> Have accepted an offer on Niagara 26 Full Tilt 2. LOA 26'8" beam 8'4" disp 4000lbs ballast 1700 fractional rig.
> 
> Now looking for something even more fun to sail.Niagara was PHRF 182. Looking 170 or faster and with current market looking for something inexpensive and preferably on a trailer. Needs bunks of some sort and a head as that is requirement in my races which are in a Strait in relatievly open water length 20NM - 50 NM
> 
> ...


I'd look for an S2 7.9 http://members.aol.com/s2owners/s2specs.htm. S2 is a well made boat, the daggerboard model is easy to launch, but suitable forl lake/coastal use, also available with a fixed keel. Another boat in the general group you mentioned is the Soverel 27.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

I'd second a Soverel 27. Quick in light air and responsive. Reasonable size for the family too, with roomy cockpit. Might need heavy crew in strong breezes. Tends to stops in waves over 2' high, however, because it's so light.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

While I have a soft spot for the Shark, (it was our first boat in 1981) in Mike's case it doesn't really fit the bill, ie his desire for a bit more speed. The one aspect it would provide is more one design class racing potential.

The Olson 30 can be a rocket ship but you'll be wanting more than 4 crew most days. The Kirby 25 is another viable choice but probably isn't really that much of a step up.

For pure inexpensive speed and fun with a crew of 4 you really can't beat the Martin 242, few of which are back east, unfortunately. It also does not satisfy your requirement for a head. But this boat hauls, planes off the breeze with great habits, rates 168 and can sail to that upwind, and blows it away downwind.










We raced ours for 15 years, half of that with two boys starting when they were 11 yrs old. And this in a typically heavy wind region. Planing at 12-14 knots is a rush.

They are actually back in production in California, but used models are around from $10K and up.

Here's the link to their new site. https://web57.mysecureserver.com/m242yachtsusacom/index.asp

Try it.. you'll like it.


----------



## jflorian (Nov 24, 2007)

*Olson 25 Pros & Cons*

Hi Mike
I saw your boat for sale this summer when I was in the market for a Niagara 26 and your recent posting on SailNet. I have crewed on a N26 for two seasons in Barrie Ontario and confirm this is a wonderful fast boat with great interior space - my initial motivation for buying one.

In the end I bought an Olson25 because I was concerned my family would not sail in the Niagara 26 enough and in any event our Team is already racing one. The O25 will become our team's weekly racer. While fast in light air and steady in heavy, the O25 has no where near the ammenities of the N26. The head has no privacy (and a porta-potty) and the headroom is very poor. At best, a weekender for two people.

But this model has been sailed across the Pacific from San Francisco to Hawaii. In our fleet, there is a collection of Kirby 25's, Niagara 26's and Olson 25's (not to mention an Olson 30, C&C 27 Mark V, CS 27 and Tanzer 22's). With the exception of the Olson 30, the Olson 25 always appears to be the boat to beat. The ultra light weight makes it possible to trailer to new destinations.

Canadatomk is a member at the club and has a lot of experience with this boat. He can be a great help along with the Olson 25 website.

The most troublesome part is the distance you will have to travel to buy one. The vast majority of the 130 boats made are in the US. Ours was found in Minneapolis. It was 1600km round trip. Recent listings I have seen are south of Washington and in Texas - the shipping cost and import taxes (PST & GST) could equal the purchase price of the boat.

The second problem is that this boat gets osmosis if not properly protected early in its life. Our Olson 25 has required complete removal of the gelcoat below the waterline. There are numerous dimples roughly the diameter of a dime that need to be filled and faired after epiglas is applied in the Spring. Most of the listings I have seen hint at this issue and another Olson at our club had the same problem but appears to be stable once repaired.

Good luck in your search, I hope my comments only help you to make the best purchase, not to deter.

best regards
John Florian


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

Thanks all

The Olson 25 is a cool looking boat for racing on a reasonable budget. It satisfies the fast component when leaving a N26 but also needs to satisfy the "much cheaper" criteria.

Will continue looking over the winter. Several boats have already jumped out at me for good price/performance.

If I was looking for a step up from the Niagara a Laser 28 would be a boat that I would consider. These other boats are more a step sideways - emphasizing the race & sail aspects at expense of accomodations. The Niagara was indeed a great blend of both and owning one plays a large part in why I love to race

Mike


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

mikehoyt said:


> Thanks all
> 
> .....If I was looking for a step up from the Niagara a Laser 28 would be a boat that I would consider.
> Mike


Mike

The Laser 28 is a great high performance boat indeed, but will not be competitive in a breeze unless you pile some crew on board. We raced on one for a time and regularly sailed with 6-7 - a bit crowded at times but the only way to stand up to a breeze.

If you are limited to a crew of 4 or 5, then you're right to look at the Olson 25, Mtn 242 or others in that range. I assume you have already rejected the J24 (accomodation?)


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

Not limited in crew size - just have regular crew of 4 people. Have a couple of nephews that would add a great weight to the rail as they are really tall who have indicated they want to race.

Have a line on a J27. A lot of hurdles to overcome but it is now first on the list. "Headroom" listed at 4'5" on J site.

Mike


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

> Have a line on a J27. A lot of hurdles to overcome but it is now first on the list. "Headroom" listed at 4'5" on J site.


J boats are lots of fun is there a fleet in your area?


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

No fleet in our area. There are two that race occassionally. The J fleets here are the 24 & 29

Sent money yesterday to complete purchase of J27. Will get it in the Spring


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

mikehoyt said:


> Sent money yesterday to complete purchase of J27. Will get it in the Spring


Congratulations! That's a hot little boat, with weekending possiblities. You'll enjoy the performance improvement over the Niagara 26 without a huge moorage bill increase!


----------

